# matched betting, talk to me.



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Whats the deal with this the guys?

All seems a little too good to be true for my liking.

apparently you use the free sign up bets that sites give you to back guaranteed winning bets? You then use those winnings and the same method to turn the winnings into withdrawable cash. Only had a quick glance at it need to have a more in depth look at it really. Which is why im here asking...

anybody doing it?

Is it guaranteed sucess?

Care to explain how it really works?

Cheers,


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

If it sounds to god to be true then it usually is.


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

Never heard of it but this should be able to help you out.....http://http://www.savethestudent.org/make-money/what-is-matched-betting.html


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

There is a thread on here from a few weeks ago, goes into great detail, even the Guardian news paper were advising students to do it


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

best thing ive ever done. started in december and im £10k in profit.

i joined Profit Accumulator. Got a step by step guide for each offer and a facebook group etc for advice.

Its not too good to be true. It literally is as easy as it sounds.

DO IT.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Smitch said:


> If it sounds to god to be true then it usually is.


in this case, no. Usually a good rule to live by, but if you can follow simple instructions - matched betting makes money.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

MrGRoberts said:


> best thing ive ever done. started in december and im £10k in profit.
> 
> i joined Profit Accumulator. Got a step by step guide for each offer and a facebook group etc for advice.
> 
> ...


You have made 10k doing it? Link to this then please and let's see.

How is it they make the profit?


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Whats the deal with this the guys?
> 
> All seems a little too good to be true for my liking.
> 
> ...


this popped up on one of the student sites im on (get free sh*t through them from time to time), i've not read it, but it may be of some use.

Make money from Matched Betting (full guide) - Save the Student


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> You have made 10k doing it? Link to this then please and let's see.
> 
> How is it they make the profit?


Have a look at the link @Robhall2805 posted - that explains the process. It's then just a case of either doing it yourself, or making your life easier and using something like Profit Accumulator so you can keep track of all the free bet / reload / refund offers from the bookies - then just work your way through them all following the same process outlined on that link.

I believe @JuggernautJake makes a fair bit of cash from matched betting also.

I myself am up over £600 and I've just dabbled in it a little bit, barely scratched the surface.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

IC1 said:


> Have a look at the link @Robhall2805 posted - that explains the process. It's then just a case of either doing it yourself, or making your life easier and using something like Profit Accumulator so you can keep track of all the free bet / reload / refund offers from the bookies - then just work your way through them all following the same process outlined on that link.
> 
> I believe @JuggernautJake makes a fair bit of cash from matched betting also.
> 
> I myself am up over £600 and I've just dabbled in it a little bit, barely scratched the surface.


Just watched the video on profit accumulator site. Does seem a lot of hard work but I do have a fair bit of cash I could throw at it so 2k a month doesn't sound bad lol!

Going from myself winning 3k+ on bets to working all month for 2k seems a tedious job but moneys money at end of day... :thumbup1:


----------



## MrWolf (Apr 26, 2015)

Used it back about 2 years ago. Pocketed me some nice change (about £500 I think) in total, over about a month.

I used Fix The Odds, as couldn't be ****d to keep track of things myself.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I've made about £500 out of it. There's more to be made if you can be bothered. The main thing is to check the terms and conditions of the bonus. A lot of them have got to be rolled over multiple times before you can withdraw. I did it myself but if you use one of the sites listed above it will probably be easier.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

@Sionnach got flamed and tore a new a*shole for posting a thread about this


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

You bet on bet365 for UTD to win

You bet on betfair (or any other betting exchange) for UTD to not win.

Either way, you win.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> You have made 10k doing it? Link to this then please and let's see.
> 
> How is it they make the profit?


join profit accumulator and see for yourself.

theres a guy on there that does it full time and makes £5-£10k a month.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Haha, i got fcuking scolded by the admins for posting about this, everyone got real sensitive about it. True story. PM me if you actually want to know more about it.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> join profit accumulator and see for yourself.
> 
> theres a guy on there that does it full time and makes £5-£10k a month.


what site etc do you use facebook group?


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> join profit accumulator and see for yourself.
> 
> theres a guy on there that does it full time and makes £5-£10k a month.


perhaps i've not read up enough about it but I dont see how you can make that much money? Surely theres only so many sites you can sign upto and get the free bets, you cant create multiple accounts?

That being said, I keep getting coral offering me free bets here and there so i guess if you had a lot of sites offering you occasional free bets then thats maybe how its done.

@BettySwallocks the general jist is you sign up to a site that offers a free bet. For example bet £10 get a free £10 bet. You put your £10 bet on say a football match - Man Utd to win. You then go on a site like betfair that lets you "lay" a bet - you use this to bet on Utd not to win. There will usually be a difference in the odds so you may lose 50p or so from this bet.

Regardless of the result, you will get a return in one of your accounts. You then do the same with your free bet and you are guarenteed to make a profit. For something like that your profit might only be £10-£15 but the more sites you sign up to and more free bet offers you find, the more you can make.

The hard part is finding a match where the odds of both outcomes are similar, but if you follow one of the links previously posted there are tools that work this out for you.

Its 100% legal. Takes a bit of work, and you need a bit more money to place the lay bet, but do it right and theres certainly some money to be made.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

DappaDonDave said:


> You bet on bet365 for UTD to win
> 
> You bet on betfair (or any other betting exchange) for UTD to not win.
> 
> Either way, you win.


What happens if it's a draw?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> What happens if it's a draw?


Utd didn't win.

Betting exchanges let you bet on something to not happen not just win lose or draw.


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Ian_Montrose said:


> What happens if it's a draw?


Then utd didn't win...


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

DappaDonDave said:


> Utd didn't win.
> 
> Betting exchanges let you bet on something to not happen not just win lose or draw.


Fair enough. How frequently do you find odds on either side of the bet that result in a profit either way? Or are you purely milking the sign-up bonuses?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

you can use arbitrage software to make sure u profit either way without bonuses, normally only 2-3% profit. Rebelbetting have a free month trial. You'll get your accounts banned/limited quickly though, don't know how people are making 10k a month unless multi accounting


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Scammell29 said:


> perhaps i've not read up enough about it but I dont see how you can make that much money? Surely theres only so many sites you can sign upto and get the free bets, you cant create multiple accounts?
> 
> That being said, I keep getting coral offering me free bets here and there so i guess if you had a lot of sites offering you occasional free bets then thats maybe how its done.
> 
> ...


theres reload offers everyday, horse racing refunds and on a saturday Channel 4 racing which are very profitable.

you can have as many accounts as you like. all you need is loads of friends that will open a new bank account for you to use.

you need different name, address, bank card etc for each account (person).

you cannot make a fake person... that is fraud.

you then need to use a VPN software on your laptop so you can change your IP address everytime you go on each different account, that way the bookies dont know your in the same location.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> theres reload offers everyday, horse racing refunds and on a saturday Channel 4 racing which are very profitable.
> 
> you can have as many accounts as you like. all you need is loads of friends that will open a new bank account for you to use.
> 
> ...


Fair enough. Coincidentally someone was telling me at the weekend how they have a mate that keeps making loads of money from betting and asks them all to create accounts for him and he gives them commission. That is obviously what he is doing...


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Scammell29 said:


> Fair enough. Coincidentally someone was telling me at the weekend how they have a mate that keeps making loads of money from betting and asks them all to create accounts for him and he gives them commission. That is obviously what he is doing...


yeah it is


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

MrGRoberts said:


> theres reload offers everyday, horse racing refunds and on a saturday Channel 4 racing which are very profitable.
> 
> you can have as many accounts as you like. all you need is loads of friends that will open a new bank account for you to use.
> 
> ...


Call me an old fuddy-duddy, but if you have to use proxy bank accounts and hide behind a VPN then it's starting to sound like fraud to me, otherwise why all the sneaky-beaky tricks? Even if not fraud as far as the law is concerned, undoubtedly a breach of the gambling sites' terms and conditions so presumably you are exposed to having any funds frozen and possibly even seized. Sounds like a very hard way to make easy money and probably not that sustainable in the long run for anything other than pin money.

Personally, if I was desperate enough for cash that I was prepared to use stooge bank accounts I'd just sell gear online.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Call me an old fuddy-duddy, but if you have to use proxy bank accounts and hide behind a VPN then it's starting to sound like fraud to me, otherwise why all the sneaky-beaky tricks? Even if not fraud as far as the law is concerned, undoubtedly a breach of the gambling sites' terms and conditions so presumably you are exposed to having any funds frozen and possibly even seized. Sounds like a very hard way to make easy money and probably not that sustainable in the long run for anything other than pin money.
> 
> Personally, if I was desperate enough for cash that I was prepared to use stooge bank accounts I'd just sell gear online.


Proxy accounts? i said you have to have a real persons details etc and there permission to do so. nothing dodgy about it.

the only reason you use a VPN is because they only give you free bets for the one Ip address for each house, so if you change it its sweet. all of this stuff is on the website, its 100% legit, no scam.

why dont you just try it out.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> Proxy accounts? i said you have to have a real persons details etc and there permission to do so. nothing dodgy about it.
> 
> the only reason you use a VPN is because they only give you free bets for the one Ip address for each house, so if you change it its sweet. all of this stuff is on the website, its 100% legit, no scam.
> 
> why dont you just try it out.


how many friends do you have letting you do this?


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> Proxy accounts? i said you have to have a real persons details etc and there permission to do so. nothing dodgy about it.
> 
> the only reason you use a VPN is because they only give you free bets for the one Ip address for each house, so if you change it its sweet. all of this stuff is on the website, its 100% legit, no scam.
> 
> why dont you just try it out.


I've signed up to profit accumulator, i'll report back in here how it goes.

Before this thread i'd made about £100 doing 3 or 4 deals so used that money to fund it - plus PA offers a 30 day money back guarantee.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Going to do this in a few weeks once my exam is over and I have spare time.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> how many friends do you have letting you do this?


I have 4


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Matched betting - if youre not doing it your missing out.

Honestly just dip your toes in the water and have a go at the 2 free bets on profit accumaltor. Money for free!

once this is mastered im gunna have a look at arbitrage betting, any experiences with this?


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Started last Monday, £130 up.

They have daily promos on their facebook page to keep you going each day.

If you can get a friend/partner/family member to let you use their account as well your laughing, you can do everything several times


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

How far can this go with just the one account?


----------



## I-AM (Feb 21, 2015)

Scammell29 said:


> Started last Monday, £130 up.
> 
> They have daily promos on their facebook page to keep you going each day.
> 
> If you can get a friend/partner/family member to let you use their account as well your laughing, you can do everything several times


How much time would you say you've put in to mate? Just out of curiousity!


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

If you've never used betting account before, easily make several hundred pounds just from sign ups.

I say if you've never used an account before because I found some of the better sign up deals I couldn't do because I already have an account with some of the main companies.

think they say one account can make £500 a month regularly but depends how much time you can put into it and how much money you've got to put into it - its risk free but you have to have the money to bet against your free bets.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

I-AM said:


> How much time would you say you've put in to mate? Just out of curiousity!


I'll spend my lunch hour having a look at whats available and then putting a couple of bets on, then maybe another 30mins to an hour in the evening just checking on results of bets, moving the money round and updating my spreadsheet.

If you've got the time and a bit of money in your bank you could put a good couple of hours in straight away and then just wait for your bets to come in, you don't need to be continually putting time in all day. I did this Sunday morning whilst hungover and I'm just waiting for some withdrawals to go back into my bank before I can carry on this week.


----------



## bukket (Jul 26, 2013)

Im not too sure about the long term. once the sign up offers have been used the rest relys on the casino bets etc... which do not give guranteed returns always


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> Call me an old fuddy-duddy, but if you have to use proxy bank accounts and hide behind a VPN then it's starting to sound like fraud to me, otherwise why all the sneaky-beaky tricks? Even if not fraud as far as the law is concerned, undoubtedly a breach of the gambling sites' terms and conditions so presumably you are exposed to having any funds frozen and possibly even seized. Sounds like a very hard way to make easy money and probably not that sustainable in the long run for anything other than pin money.
> 
> Personally, if I was desperate enough for cash that I was prepared to use stooge bank accounts I'd just sell gear online.


You just check their t&c's, some will try and hold your money but most just close the account and give you your money. You don't even need a vpn, can just reset your router if its dynamic and change user account on pc or use portable browsers from a usb


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

Put my first couple bets on tonight, which should (hopefully!) give me free bets on both websites.


----------



## faipdeooiad (Apr 24, 2012)

Arbing, Sharbing and MBing paid for return flights, hotel and spending money for 5 nights in Vegas 6 years ago.

It was hard work at times but I did it between studies and took about 6 months to make enough money.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

bukket said:


> Im not too sure about the long term. once the sign up offers have been used the rest relys on the casino bets etc... which do not give guranteed returns always


Theres a lot of companies, and they all offer regular offers. True some of the casino stuff doesnt look so easy, but every day PA post on facebook 10-12 offers. Usually horse racing, Paddy Power for example have done a lot of bet £20 on 1 race and get £10 free bet on the next.

@MrGRoberts sounds like the guy to give you a bit more info as hes been doing it far longer.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

I've started this today.

I might start a thread for the new starters to compare bets etc?


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've started this today.
> 
> I might start a thread for the new starters to compare bets etc?


I'd be up for this, I feel like it should possibly be in a private section though? Maybe unlikely but bookies could check anywhere.

I know its not illegal but if they link accounts to the bets were making we could get restricted pretty quick...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've started this today.
> 
> I might start a thread for the new starters to compare bets etc?


Absolutely pal, set her going!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Absolutely pal, set her going!


I'll do it in the morning. I'm on my phone atm.



Scammell29 said:


> I'd be up for this, I feel like it should possibly be in a private section though? Maybe unlikely but bookies could check anywhere.
> 
> I know its not illegal but if they link accounts to the bets were making we could get restricted pretty quick...


Adult section? It would probably be pretty quiet. Private areas tend to be dead :/


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I'll do it in the morning. I'm on my phone atm.
> 
> Adult section? It would probably be pretty quiet. Private areas tend to be dead :/


Fair point, do what you thinks best then. I'm sure it won't be too much of an issue. If PA and similar sites don't have moles then they can't be that bothered!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Scammell29 said:


> Fair point, do what you thinks best then. I'm sure it won't be too much of an issue. If PA and similar sites don't have moles then they can't be that bothered!


You've got me thinking now FFS :/


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Scammell29 said:


> Theres a lot of companies, and they all offer regular offers. True some of the casino stuff doesnt look so easy, but every day PA post on facebook 10-12 offers. Usually horse racing, Paddy Power for example have done a lot of bet £20 on 1 race and get £10 free bet on the next.
> 
> @MrGRoberts sounds like the guy to give you a bit more info as hes been doing it far longer.


theres unlimited reload offers and Profit Accumulator actually show you how to make money from each offer, its so easy


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Seems like Profit Accumulator is worth signing up to. Done a few on my own using oddsmonkey calculator. Had a free bet with ladbrokes that I put on a horse and it won but they had some rule where they took 20p per pound of winnings?


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> theres unlimited reload offers and Profit Accumulator actually show you how to make money from each offer, its so easy


Is it worth jumping straight into the platinum service? Or sticking with the free account


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

smash said:


> Is it worth jumping straight into the platinum service? Or sticking with the free account


I would deffo recommend platinum there's nearly 100 sign up offers for bookies to start you off


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

smash said:


> Is it worth jumping straight into the platinum service? Or sticking with the free account


Yea as below, I would recommend going straight in. Its £17.99 a month, but he offers a 30 day money back guarantee so if you really don't get on with it youll just get your money back.

3-4 hours a week and you'll make much much more than the 17.99 a month. Its worth it just fr the fact they tell you exactly how to do each offer so you cant get it wrong, and the facebook page access which gives you all the daily deals.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> You've got me thinking now FFS :/


just realised, I cant access Adult area anyway - I'm not gold :no:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Working out what I'm actually making as profit is confusing the life outta me!!!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

If the lay looses do you loose the steak + liability or just liability?


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> If the lay looses do you loose the steak + liability or just liability?


Just liability I think, to break it down

Liability = what you bet

Stake = profit you make


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

TheScam said:


> Yea as below, I would recommend going straight in. Its £17.99 a month, but he offers a 30 day money back guarantee so if you really don't get on with it youll just get your money back.
> 
> 3-4 hours a week and you'll make much much more than the 17.99 a month. Its worth it just fr the fact they tell you exactly how to do each offer so you cant get it wrong, and the facebook page access which gives you all the daily deals.


Does it not tell you everything to do with the free trial..?


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

@sneeky_dave you got this thread running yet?


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Jalex said:


> Does it not tell you everything to do with the free trial..?


I have not used a free trial but i think it will teach you what you need to do but doesn't tell you all the possible deals you can do to make cash. You can spend hours searching for them but AP does all the work for you.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

godspeed said:


> @sneeky_dave you got this thread running yet?


I didn't know if it was the best idea as like a dumb aass I've used the same username haha


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I didn't know if it was the best idea as like a dumb aass I've used the same username haha


Can always a request a unser name change on UKM. Tbh i doubt it would attract that much attention.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

@BettySwallocks

You made anything yet?


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Does it not tell you everything to do with the free trial..?


For the offers it gives you on the trial (only 2) it tells you exactly what to do. You could learn from these and go it alone

With the premium you get access to the matching software which compares odds on all the bookies against the exchanges (bit of a ball ache to do yourself but definitely possible)

You also get the whole list of offers including daily updates on new offers - again you could find all this yourself, but a bit of a pain.

Its personal preference, I like having the walk throughs for each offers, especially the more advanced ones.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

TheScam said:


> For the offers it gives you on the trial (only 2) it tells you exactly what to do. You could learn from these and go it alone
> 
> With the premium you get access to the matching software which compares odds on all the bookies against the exchanges (bit of a ball ache to do yourself but definitely possible)
> 
> ...


My worry is paying for it and then not doing it right (although I have done it before on my own and made profit, in a smaller scale) :lol:


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Working out what I'm actually making as profit is confusing the life outta me!!!


It can be a bit daunting at first. i spent a few hours the other night just trying to make the money going out of my account match up with the money my spreadsheet said id made.

If the lay loses, you lose the liability only.

If the lay wins, you win the stake - commision of 2 or 3% depending who it is. Usually less than a quid.

I use the spreadshet that the guy has on PA, I keep a record of all my pending bets, then when completed i move them to another sheet. I pair them all together on the "completed" sheet so for example i'd have:

Bookies - Stake - Bet Details - Bet Type - Return - Profit / Loss

Ladbrokes - £20 - Team A v Team B (draw) - Qualify Bet - £19.67 - -0.33

Ladrbokes - £0 - Team A v Team B (draw) - Free Bet - £30 - +£30

I can then see from Ladrbokes offer I made 29.67 for example. I then put that amount in the Profit / Loss sheet

Thats a really rough example but hopefully you get the idea


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Jalex said:


> @BettySwallocks
> 
> You made anything yet?


13quid of the first free bet, skint though so had to withdraw funds and cant afford to lay any bets. I'll pick it up again on payday.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> 13quid of the first free bet, skint though so had to withdraw funds and cant afford to lay any bets. I'll pick it up again on payday.


Is it the more you can place the more you can win?

I have a few grand sitting in the bank to play with...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Jalex said:


> Is it the more you can place the more you can win?
> 
> I have a few grand sitting in the bank to play with...


No I don't think so mate, but to be honest I don't really know what Im doing I just follow the instructions step by step. I think the idea behind it is to extract the free bets from them.


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

The bigger odd bets you play the more money you need on the lay for liability. The more money you have to play with the bigger the reward is. I would recommend that you start with £200, thats what i started with. I am now about 4k up. I have been doing it casually for about 2 years. I dont even do it daily, just when i am bored and have spare time. Not very often.

If i was to dedicate some time daily you can make some serious cash. Hour daily and you can milk it but you need the software and offers that AP have.

First rule is dont **** up. Second rule is dont **** up! If you **** up then its good bye float.

Anyone had bookies refusing to pay?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Found a site called mbassist that matches bets for free


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Might as well just use this as the thread now hadnt we? been enough talk in here.

I ****ed up on of my first bets months ago when i first tried this alone, i think i bet on one outcome but layed another - just hapened both won so i was quids in.

I then ****ed up a second bet where the screen refreshed and i bet on the wrong game and layed the wrong amount and lost.

It can happen if you arent careful but thats what i get for doing it at 11pm at night!

Ive gotta wait at the moment for all my withdrawals as my accounts looking bad at the moment! Had about 4 bets in a row where the bookie bets won rather than the exchange


----------



## josh__21 (Jun 24, 2010)

How do you lay a bet using betfair i cant find it. Been reading about matched betting for a while now


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

josh__21 said:


> How do you lay a bet using betfair i cant find it. Been reading about matched betting for a while now


Betfair exchange.


----------



## josh__21 (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh thanks found it. What does all the liability mean


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

josh__21 said:


> Oh thanks found it. What does all the liability mean


Look at it as that's how much the bet is costing you. So if you loose the exchange then you loose your bet and liability. But if you done it right then you will still a make a profit from the coral bet.


----------



## josh__21 (Jun 24, 2010)

So say i bet £10 and the liability is £8.10 am i putting £18.10 down if the bet lost.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

josh__21 said:


> So say i bet £10 and the liability is £8.10 am i putting £18.10 down if the bet lost.


Nope. You only lose the liability. You win the stake.

So if the bet wins at the bookies you get the winnings there plus that stake back, but it therefore loses on the exchange and you lose your liability

If the bet loses at the bookies, you obviously lose whatever stake you put down there but you win the stake from the exchange.

In your example, you would be £8.10 down from that particular instance of the bet.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

josh__21 said:


> So say i bet £10 and the liability is £8.10 am i putting £18.10 down if the bet lost.


I cant edit my other post..

It usually works out that your bet at the bookies is usually an outsider, so your bookies bet might be odds of like 4.0 (3/1)

This means that the bet at the exchange usually has a fairly large liability compared to the stake. They take the liability from you at the time you place the bet.

If the bookies bet wins you get a biggish win there but lose your liability. If the exchange (lay) bet wins then you get your liability back and then win the stake.

Hope that makes more sense?!


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

gambling is the devil


----------



## josh__21 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yh a lot more sense thanks. Il play around with small money tonight make sure im doing it right


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

latsius said:


> gambling is the devil


Its not gambling...


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

no its the like man who says casino is his office, hang around on betting websites, chance are, you will put a flutter on, great


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

latsius said:


> no its the like man who says casino is his office, hang around on betting websites, chance are, you will put a flutter on, great


Huh?

Gambling mean: take risky action in the hope of a desired result

No risk in match betting so its not gambling


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

When winning the bet on say the initial coral deal do you withdraw the cash straight-away as that account is not really needed until the next coral deal. Am I right in thinking it is best letting your balance increase in betfair so you can choose the bets with higher odds so that your free bet will lose so you have money in that account and the betfair account gets the money added to it. I can't see the whole point of having money spread all over the place.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

dark knight said:


> When winning the bet on say the initial coral deal do you withdraw the cash straight-away as that account is not really needed until the next coral deal. Am I right in thinking it is best letting your balance increase in betfair so you can choose the bets with higher odds so that your free bet will lose so you have money in that account and the betfair account gets the money added to it. I can't see the whole point of having money spread all over the place.


A good chunk of brass in your betfair account is useful yea


----------



## 1878 (Jul 13, 2013)

Join bonusbagging. It saves u all the work and tells u what to do. Well worth the £27 or whatever you pay. Could easily make over 1k from that


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Existing customer £10 free bet


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> 13quid of the first free bet, skint though so had to withdraw funds and cant afford to lay any bets. I'll pick it up again on payday.


You made a Betfair mate? sign up, make a £10 single bet from a IPhone and get 3 x £10 single bets. I'm betting on tomorrows champs league final, anyone else? got a few tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

dark knight said:


> When winning the bet on say the initial coral deal do you withdraw the cash straight-away as that account is not really needed until the next coral deal. Am I right in thinking it is best letting your balance increase in betfair so you can choose the bets with higher odds so that your free bet will lose so you have money in that account and the betfair account gets the money added to it. I can't see the whole point of having money spread all over the place.


In an ideal world, your backing bets would always lose and the money would stay in your exchange account. The benefit of this is you always have the money for laying your bets.

The slowdown comes when a few of your backing bets actually lose and then your waiting for the money to be withdrawn to then move back to your exchange - I'm in this position atm.

I think the proper regulars use skrill, which is similar to PayPal, as withdrawals are much quicker - but usually you can't make your first deposit with skrill.

The best you can do, especially on your free bets, is use high odds so that the bet is less likely to come in (and makes more profit) but You'll obviously need more in your exchange for the liability though.

I take my money out straight away from the smaller/less popular sites, but the main ones like will hill, paddy, bet365 have new offers every week even for existing customers so sometimes I just leave the money in them. Looks like your more "real" then so less likely to restrict your account.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

For existing customers, just lay the bet and you may make a £1 loss or so depending on odds, but good chance of the free bet.

Not risk free but not a huge risk at all


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

When I was a kid, I once heard about some way to get free cokes out of vending machines, and I told my dad. He told me a story:

"A boy once went out into a field and saw a lion sprint and take down a gazelle. The lion ate his fill, and then left. Afterward a coyote with a broken leg approached the dead gazelle, and ate some of what was left. The boy went and told his father, claiming that he didn't need to work hard in life, because there are always opportunities to get a free meal. His father told him, 'Why would you emulate the limping coyote; did you not see the lion? Wouldn't you want to go out and take what you want, instead of sitting around hoping you can cheat your way into scraping an easy meal?'"


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> When I was a kid, I once heard about some way to get free cokes out of vending machines, and I told my dad. He told me a story:
> 
> "A boy once went out into a field and saw a lion sprint and take down a gazelle. The lion ate his fill, and then left. Afterward a coyote with a broken leg approached the dead gazelle, and ate some of what was left. The boy went and told his father, claiming that he didn't need to work hard in life, because there are always opportunities to get a free meal. His father told him, 'Why would you emulate the limping coyote; did you not see the lion? Wouldn't you want to go out and take what you want, instead of sitting around hoping you can cheat your way into scraping an easy meal?'"


Yawn


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Tomahawk said:


> When I was a kid, I once heard about some way to get free cokes out of vending machines, and I told my dad. He told me a story:
> 
> "A boy once went out into a field and saw a lion sprint and take down a gazelle. The lion ate his fill, and then left. Afterward a coyote with a broken leg approached the dead gazelle, and ate some of what was left. The boy went and told his father, claiming that he didn't need to work hard in life, because there are always opportunities to get a free meal. His father told him, 'Why would you emulate the limping coyote; did you not see the lion? Wouldn't you want to go out and take what you want, instead of sitting around hoping you can cheat your way into scraping an easy meal?'"


Two Chinese proverbs for you:

Man walk through airpor turnstile sideways is going to Bangkok

Man who go to bed with itchy bum, wake up with smelly finger


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Two Chinese proverbs for you:
> 
> Man walk through airpor turnstile sideways is going to Bangkok
> 
> Man who go to bed with itchy bum, wake up with smelly finger


 :lol:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Don't forget cash back sites like quidco or tcb give money for just signing up


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Is this profit accumulator legit? Seems so, but also wandering in to 'too good to be true' territory

Edit: from reading the thread again, it would appear it is


----------



## Dr Longrod (Apr 28, 2015)

Signed up a few days ago. £130 profit so far. Pain in the ass waiting on some companies to actually give you your free bet. Waiting on about 5 atm.

Liking my new hobby though


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

After all this my bank account seems to be at the same bastad level :/ gonna give it till Monday incase there is a withdrawal pending


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

My mistake!! Thought I'd accounted for everything but I had money on barca.

It now seems I've done £60 in my first 2 days.

Now I know I've got the hang of it I'm confident I can do £250 in a week I recon using the new account offers.


----------



## Dr Longrod (Apr 28, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> After all this my bank account seems to be at the same bastad level :/ gonna give it till Monday incase there is a withdrawal pending


Spreadsheets my man, spreadsheets!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Dr Longrod said:


> Spreadsheets my man, spreadsheets!


Yea I've done one this is why I was confused..... Spread sheet said one thing but my bank said another.

Everything matches up now


----------



## J** (Jun 26, 2014)

Made some great money on offers over Friday and Saturday!


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> After all this my bank account seems to be at the same bastad level :/ gonna give it till Monday incase there is a withdrawal pending


That's where you gotta keep on top of what's coming in and going out. Looking at mine at one point made me think I was skint, but when I sat and worked out where all my money was and pending withdrawals I realised I was waiting on about £600 to come back to me.

Iv set up a new account with ffrees so I'm not trading in and out of my current account, should make it much easier to keep track of then.


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> My mistake!! Thought I'd accounted for everything but I had money on barca.
> 
> It now seems I've done £60 in my first 2 days.
> 
> Now I know I've got the hang of it I'm confident I can do £250 in a week I recon using the new account offers.


Good work!


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Dr Longrod said:


> Signed up a few days ago. £130 profit so far. Pain in the ass waiting on some companies to actually give you your free bet. Waiting on about 5 atm.
> 
> Liking my new hobby though


Yes! Especially when they then ask for documents to prove ID GRRR!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

TheScam said:


> Yes! Especially when they then ask for documents to prove ID GRRR!


Documents are easy enough


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Documents are easy enough


Passport was at my parents so just meant more delay annoyingly


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Worked through a few on my own over the last couple of weeks, about 80 quid up! Will be joining profit accumulator in the next few months.

Took 400 quid from champions league last night though. Bet365 had a free 50 quid bet. Put 50 on pre match get a free 50 pound in play bet.

50 on over 0.5 goals returned 52.50

4.77 on under 0.5 goals returned 52.47

50 pound in play on 3-1 correct score returned 450!

Wasn't guaranteed win obviously but if the correct score didn't come in I'd have only been like 2.30 down!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

William hill...... Bet £50 win £50 free. Seems good.

Anyone got any recommendations?


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> William hill...... Bet £50 win £50 free. Seems good.
> 
> Anyone got any recommendations?


This for existing customers?

I'm at work and all gambling sites, even things like odds monkey are blocked so I can't have a look. Phone is out of internet data too :sad:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

mattyhunt said:


> This for existing customers?
> 
> I'm at work and all gambling sites, even things like odds monkey are blocked so I can't have a look. Phone is out of internet data too :sad:


No mate new customers. You could always get a memory stick and run Opera mini from that if that's something you could get away with at work?


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> No mate new customers. You could always get a memory stick and run Opera mini from that if that's something you could get away with at work?


Oh fair enough, that's a good deal, gonna need a hefty chunk in the exchange to lay against it though!

I wish I knew that months ago, only here for another week!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

mattyhunt said:


> Oh fair enough, that's a good deal, gonna need a hefty chunk in the exchange to lay against it though!
> 
> I wish I knew that months ago, only here for another week!


I'm saving towards doing the bet365 free £200....... Gonna cost a grand liability

But will pay £180+


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

I've done my first coral one and I'm about 14£ up, what's next work onto the next one? Do I withdraw the money I've event? I've got the excel spreadsheet from PA files on the Facebook forum.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

smash said:


> I've done my first coral one and I'm about 14£ up, what's next work onto the next one? Do I withdraw the money I've event? I've got the excel spreadsheet from PA files on the Facebook forum.


Fancy sharing that spread sheet?

Yea move on, just keep working through


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Fancy sharing that spread sheet?
> 
> Yea move on, just keep working through


Of course shall I email you a link? Not sure if to post it in an open forum or not as it my Dropbox.

Do you withdraw from any other accounts? I still have 9£ in my coral and my winnings in my bet fair plus my liability from before.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bonusbagging.com

Garunteed money


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Rebelbetting software finds you garunteed arbitrages


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm just coming to the end of Bonus Bagging now. Like Dave, I'm saving up for the liability to cover that Bet365 one - sounds a little bit scary.

With a bit of luck on your side, you'll place 2 x £200 on Bet365, both will win on Betfair and you'll be out without worrying about the wagering requirements. That's what I'm hoping for - sod's law suggests I'll end up winning on Bet365 though!


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm gonna read through this thread and get in on this free money lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

smash said:


> Of course shall I email you a link? Not sure if to post it in an open forum or not as it my Dropbox.
> 
> Do you withdraw from any other accounts? I still have 9£ in my coral and my winnings in my bet fair plus my liability from before.


Yea just withdraw any money not in your betfair account



IC1 said:


> I'm just coming to the end of Bonus Bagging now. Like Dave, I'm saving up for the liability to cover that Bet365 one - sounds a little bit scary.
> 
> With a bit of luck on your side, you'll place 2 x £200 on Bet365, both will win on Betfair and you'll be out without worrying about the wagering requirements. That's what I'm hoping for - sod's law suggests I'll end up winning on Bet365 though!


And it costs more in liability covering bets unlikely for the bookies to win


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

You have to put your initial free bet winnings back on around x80 over.

End thread.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Ryker has spoken. That's the end of the thread chaps sorry.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> Ryker has spoken. That's the end of the thread chaps sorry.


It should be if you know how this betting system works you numb tw4t


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

so tempted to start this... Can see me screwing up though as im dim as fook.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Ryker said:


> It should be if you know how this betting system works you numb tw4t


We all have more money than when we started........

Continue thread, was just Ryker talking shiite again.


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

sneeky_dave said:


> We all have more money than when we started........
> 
> Continue thread, was just Ryker talking shiite again.


Ok enjoy, you're a fvcking idiot so you'll be ok.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Ryker said:


> Ok enjoy, you're a fvcking idiot so you'll be ok.


Yawn


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ryker said:


> You have to put your initial free bet winnings back on around x80 over.
> 
> End thread.


In a lot of offers, you just place one qualifying bet to unlock the free bet, then place the free bet and withdraw your winnings.

Most cases, the bets win on Betfair so you don't even have to go through the withdrawal process through the bookies.

Bet365 you have to wager a fair bit, I think it's 3 times your initial deposit & bonus which is £1,200.

That's if you're unlucky and your initial two bets both win on Bet365. If they don't and they win on Betfair which usually happens, you don't even need to worry about wagering requirements.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

the only thing that is putting me is that you need a lot of money in betfair account just to place a little bet to cover the liability


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

IC1 said:


> In a lot of offers, you just place one qualifying bet to unlock the free bet, then place the free bet and withdraw your winnings.
> 
> Most cases, the bets win on Betfair so you don't even have to go through the withdrawal process through the bookies.
> 
> ...


This was what I was concerned about actually. It's good having a good theoretical amount of winnings but its useless if you can't get it out and into your bank account without essentially risking it in a true bet.

Have you much experience in this mate?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

MyronGainz said:


> This was what I was concerned about actually. It's good having a good theoretical amount of winnings but its useless if you can't get it out and into your bank account without essentially risking it in a true bet.
> 
> Have you much experience in this mate?


It's not theoretical. It's won money. As said, it's not that hard to choose odds that are likely to result in the money ending up in betfair  if they don't it costs almost nothing to try again.

Most just allow you to withdraw it.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

MyronGainz said:


> This was what I was concerned about actually. It's good having a good theoretical amount of winnings but its useless if you can't get it out and into your bank account without essentially risking it in a true bet.
> 
> Have you much experience in this mate?


Winning on the bookies is no big deal. It happens occasionally, but not nearly as often as you'll win on Betfair.

If it happens, all you do is place the bets you need to place to meet your wagering requirements on the bookies and lay all those bets off for a very small loss (less than £1 per bet) on Betfair. Exactly the same process, it's just a little bit more time consuming, but you're never risking your money.

You ALWAYS lay off all bets - otherwise you're just gambling.

We factor these small £1 or less losses in to our profit/loss. If we've got a £50 free bet on offer, we know we'll have to place a couple of bets to get that money and those two bets will lose us a small amount of money, so we won't receive the full £50. We might get £40 - £45 instead.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Starz said:


> I have,
> 
> Sign up to the following and receive x amount free bet;
> 
> ...


It's not automatic - it will be added usually within 24 - 48 hours (mine was done within 24).


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

grew some balls and started got two horse races tomorrow, hoping this comes good.

if the money starts coming in quickly might upgrade my account on profit accumulator.

Has anyone got an example of s spread sheet I can use so I can keep an eye on my ins and outs please?


----------



## dark knight (Dec 27, 2008)

Working my way through the sign up offers on savethestudent, but since looking at them for a week I haven't seen any reloads or deals for current customers come through so i'm looking at paying for either profit accumulator or bonus bagging....question is which one is better. One is 17.99 a month the other is 27 total - the 27 sounds better value but if they don't update new deals as quick as the other then it won't be worth it. Also is this something you can get free on other sites as I would hate to give away my "hard earned income" to somebody if you can get it free.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

dark knight said:


> Working my way through the sign up offers on savethestudent, but since looking at them for a week I haven't seen any reloads or deals for current customers come through so i'm looking at paying for either profit accumulator or bonus bagging....question is which one is better. One is 17.99 a month the other is 27 total - the 27 sounds better value but if they don't update new deals as quick as the other then it won't be worth it. Also is this something you can get free on other sites as I would hate to give away my "hard earned income" to somebody if you can get it free.


To answer your questions RE Bonus Bagging v Profit Accumulator....

Bonus Bagging is essentially just a paid for version of working your way through all the sign-up offers with the major bookies (and a few smaller bookies).

It just works out all the bets for you so you don't really have to think. If you've already worked through a few, I would go straight to Profit Accumulator.

Profit Accumulator gathers all the reloads/refund/etc bonuses and piles them together with advantage play bingo/casino/spreadbetting offers as well.

Edit = Yes you can get it all for free by scouring the Internet for all the offers yourself and working out how to do them all to extract maximum cash.

However, that would be seriously time consuming and your 'hourly pay' for doing matched betting would drop as a result.

With someone else working it all out for you, you save yourself time. You're spending far less time for the same income.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Started on Sunday. Messed up slighted snd overplayed, however it worked out even better.

Around 45 profit from 3 different free bets. And should have 50 cash back from quidco from sign ups.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

tempted to sign up with these as the premium is cheaper and pretty much the same thing

Make Â£2000 Per Month, Tax Free with Matched Betting - Matched Betting Secrets


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

Go for it seems the same ????


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

smash said:


> Go for it seems the same ????


Might be another daft question but with my liabilities been high on bet fair it seems I'm winning on the other ones where I receive my free bet and lose on bet fair so I have to keep topping bet fair, I'm still profiting aren't i on in this as I'm seem to be putting a lot into bet fair more than the backing booky


----------



## Bobby's Nuts (Oct 7, 2014)

Just stumbled across this idea of matched betting, sounds very interesting (can't believe I've not heard of this before!).

Think I might have a look at ProfitAccumulator, is this the best one?

What could you earn from this, if say in theory you had a couple of grand and a couple of hours a day to play with?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

> Just stumbled across this idea of matched betting, sounds very interesting (can't believe I've not heard of this before!).
> 
> Think I might have a look at ProfitAccumulator, is this the best one?
> 
> What could you earn from this, if say in theory you had a couple of grand and a couple of hours a day to play with?


Realistically, with that bank and 1 - 2 hours per day, you should be hitting between £500 - £1000 per month quite comfortably.


----------



## Bobby's Nuts (Oct 7, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Realistically, with that bank and 1 - 2 hours per day, you should be hitting between £500 - £1000 per month quite comfortably.


Wow, as much as that, why isn't everyone doing this?

I must admit I've not looked into this much, but has anyone had any problems with accounts getting limited or suspended etc..?


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Realistically, with that bank and 1 - 2 hours per day, you should be hitting between £500 - £1000 per month quite comfortably.


So profit accumulator pretty much tells you exactly what to bet and where.

So effectively all you're doing is entering figures and signing up to betting sites?


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Jalex said:


> So profit accumulator pretty much tells you exactly what to bet and where.
> 
> So effectively all you're doing is entering figures and signing up to betting sites?


yup, the only time you're spending money is when you need to receive the free bet.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Jalex said:


> So profit accumulator pretty much tells you exactly what to bet and where.
> 
> So effectively all you're doing is entering figures and signing up to betting sites?


It'll tell you what offers there are to complete each day and how best to complete them. After that, you need to use the odds matcher software and calculators to work your own bets out.

Bonus Bagging will guide you by the hand through your first 30+ sign up bonuses. That one will tell you exactly what to bet on and how much to stake.

Profit Accumulator is probably better for people with a bit of matched betting experience under their belts already.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

> Wow, as much as that, why isn't everyone doing this?
> 
> I must admit I've not looked into this much, but has anyone had any problems with accounts getting limited or suspended etc..?


you don't need that much, you could do all the free bets straight away and make £500+ but then there wouldn't be any decent sign up bonuses left, just reloads and special odds.

You can do arbitrage without free bets which felone posted a link to the software for that a couple of pages back. I done it before and got most of my accounts suspended or limited, they suspend most people eventually who makes money from them


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Fortis said:


> tempted to sign up with these as the premium is cheaper and pretty much the same thing
> 
> Make Â£2000 Per Month, Tax Free with Matched Betting - Matched Betting Secrets


Personaly i would go with PA, they have a great Facebook forum with LOADS of offers daily. Massive support network who are ready to answer your questions within seconds on Facebook. Guy on it called James and he knows his stuff, he will answer any questions you need answering. Over 7k members who get involved and share ways to make the doe.

TIP OF THE DAY is excellent. Learn how to deposit money and withdraw ect without having to wait 3-5 working days. for it to clear in your bank.

Its a no brainer.



Jalex said:


> So profit accumulator pretty much tells you exactly what to bet and where.
> 
> So effectively all you're doing is entering figures and signing up to betting sites?


This is correct, match betting isnt the only thing you can do thought, there are opportunities for Arb betting, acc's etc..

They teach you the basics to start with and then you can learn methods that are alot more lucrative.

But yes you are spoon fed. Once you know it tho you just use the software and spread sheets etc he has developed.


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> you don't need that much, you could do all the free bets straight away and make £500+ but then there wouldn't be any decent sign up bonuses left, just reloads and special odds.
> 
> You can do arbitrage without free bets which felone posted a link to the software for that a couple of pages back. I done it before and got most of my accounts suspended or limited, they suspend most people eventually who makes money from them


You need to be doing MUG BETS mate. Have a read about MUG BETS and then you wont get band or suspended.


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

https://www.freebets4all.com/

This sites good, works bets out for you and has good support too.

I am still doing my Profit Accumulator though.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

smash said:


> https://www.freebets4all.com/
> 
> This sites good, works bets out for you and has good support too.
> 
> I am still doing my Profit Accumulator though.


That's all I'm doing tbh, using most of the free bets up first without subscribing to a premium on any site then eventually I will sign up when I'm stuck on offers


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Mines dried up a little this week as iv been away and just paid for a holiday so the banks looking rough ha

Waiting on a friend to "join in" with this with me, a fresh account with no previous sign ups!


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

betfair is starting to **** me off. I do the calculator copy and paste the amount I need to pay to make the profit click confirm and confirm bet making sure everything changes. Then when I check my bets in betfair my stake and liability automatically change, why is this?


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

Fortis said:


> betfair is starting to **** me off. I do the calculator copy and paste the amount I need to pay to make the profit click confirm and confirm bet making sure everything changes. Then when I check my bets in betfair my stake and liability automatically change, why is this?


Are you in exchange and not sports book? As odds would fluctuate?


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

smash said:


> Are you in exchange and not sports book? As odds would fluctuate?


exchange for sure.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

smash said:


> Are you in exchange and not sports book? As odds would fluctuate?


the horse I was betting on so luckily enough being refunded on both sites, plus the the £10 free bet I was going to use on paddy power they've just added it to my money balance instead with it being a refund.


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

Fortis said:


> exchange for sure.


With horse races the odds are going to change quickly , better off sticking to football or similar before a match starts so the odds are not going to change suddenly.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Get both Windows open, amounts typed in, ensure both match etc and click click. All done.

If the odds change start again.

Just had a £600 lay come back in


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Get both Windows open, amounts typed in, ensure both match etc and click click. All done.
> 
> If the odds change start again.
> 
> Just had a £600 lay come back in


How far down the list are you on profit accumulator? Did you put a lot down for that stake?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

smash said:


> How far down the list are you on profit accumulator? Did you put a lot down for that stake?


I don't use profit accumulator.

It's only so had as I had to ensure my betfair stake won. This was because "winner" requires me to bet my deposit 8x over. Fuuk doing that


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Get both Windows open, amounts typed in, ensure both match etc and click click. All done.
> 
> If the odds change start again.
> 
> Just had a £600 lay come back in


£600 quid lay :death:


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> I don't use profit accumulator.
> 
> It's only so had as I had to ensure my betfair stake won. This was because "winner" requires me to bet my deposit 8x over. Fuuk doing that


what do you use mate?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Fortis said:


> what do you use mate?


Just any site that bet matches


----------



## PosterBoy (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the great info in this thread, it persuaded me to have a go and so far so good.

Once you go through all the free sign ups with PA if I only have one account, are there still enough opportunities each week to make it worth doing?


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Right lads, made Just over £200 in my first week so its worth doing for sure, Thanks for the help @sneeky_dave @IC1 @smash

You also dont have to be premium with any companies, but does take time and effort to do it on your own.

Is it worth opening a skrill account that I can just use for betting so money isn't always coming out of my bank account?


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

Fortis said:


> Right lads, made Just over £200 in my first week so its worth doing for sure, Thanks for the help @sneeky_dave @IC1 @smash
> 
> You also dont have to be premium with any companies, but does take time and effort to do it on your own.
> 
> Is it worth opening a skrill account that I can just use for betting so money isn't always coming out of my bank account?


You've done more than me by the sound of it, I'm going to hit it hard this week though spend a couple of hours a night perhaps.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Fortis said:


> Is it worth opening a skrill account that I can just use for betting so money isn't always coming out of my bank account?


Yes, but they are utterly utterly sh1t at replying to e-mails. So if you need help you'll need to call them. They took 3 months to reply to my first e-mail! Their customer service is an absolute joke, but it does make transactions a lot quicker.

Fortunately - whilst sign up offers often state in the small print they don't allow deposits via skrill, reload/refund offers are different.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

IC1 said:


> Yes, but they are utterly utterly sh1t at replying to e-mails. So if you need help you'll need to call them. They took 3 months to reply to my first e-mail! Their customer service is an absolute joke, but it does make transactions a lot quicker.
> 
> Fortunately - whilst sign up offers often state in the small print they don't allow deposits via skrill, reload/refund offers are different.


ahh might have put me off, what was you emailing about?

is it as simple as adding a card like on paypal and transferring funds back and forth?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Fortis said:


> ahh might have put me off, what was you emailing about?
> 
> is it as simple as adding a card like on paypal and transferring funds back and forth?


Just e-mailed them some basic questions about their fee's and they didn't reply at all. The card registering process is easy. They do charge small fee's that PayPal don't though for withdrawing money. It's all on here https://www.skrill.com/en/personal/fees/?rid=16556769


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Fortis said:


> Right lads, made Just over £200 in my first week so its worth doing for sure, Thanks for the help @sneeky_dave @IC1 @smash
> 
> You also dont have to be premium with any companies, but does take time and effort to do it on your own.
> 
> Is it worth opening a skrill account that I can just use for betting so money isn't always coming out of my bank account?


After doing all the sign ups with debit card i use Skrill and have had no problems. But then i haven't had to contact them. As said in other posts, transactions are alot faster.

If you are using your normal debit card for match betting it might be an idea to open one just for betting. I use Ffrees for mine.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

godspeed said:


> After doing all the sign ups with debit card i use Skrill and have had no problems. But then i haven't had to contact them. As said in other posts, transactions are alot faster.
> 
> If you are using your normal debit card for match betting it might be an idea to open one just for betting. I use Ffrees for mine.


might have a look at ffrees, are there any fees at all and are they bookie friendly?


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Fortis said:


> might have a look at ffrees, are there any fees at all and are they bookie friendly?


Nope i got a free account and they sent me a card in the post. Its as good as a credit card and can be used everywhere.

I used to use my debit card and my bank kept calling me and stopping my account. Going from zero betting to placing £200+ Liabilities in the exchange rung a few bells i can understand, but they kept doing it and it pi$$ed me off.

Since opening Ffrees its been allot more convenient and hassle free lol

Also Skrill is like paypal yes.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

godspeed said:


> Nope i got a free account and they sent me a card in the post. Its as good as a credit card and can be used everywhere.
> 
> I used to use my debit card and my bank kept calling me and stopping my account. Going from zero betting to placing £200+ Liabilities in the exchange rung a few bells i can understand, but they kept doing it and it pi$$ed me off.
> 
> ...


the only thing that puts me off skrill is that you get charged for withdrawing tbh.

so ffrees dont charge for transferring money to/from you current bank account to a ffrees account

and with you saying its like a credit card, when using it on a bookies site you use the card option I guess.


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Fortis said:


> the only thing that puts me off skrill is that you get charged for withdrawing tbh.
> 
> so ffrees dont charge for transferring money to/from you current bank account to a ffrees account
> 
> and with you saying its like a credit card, when using it on a bookies site you use the card option I guess.


£2 for withdrawals. But you shouldn't need to withdraw that often if you are building a decent float.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

interested in this shizzz got loads of free time now that uni is done for the year


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I follow a good horse tipster for the 'mug bets' to keep bookies off of what I'm doing.

Royal Ascot this week, 5 horse accumulator on - £10. if they all come in, will return £45,000. here's fking hoping lol


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

IC1 said:


> I follow a good horse tipster for the 'mug bets' to keep bookies off of what I'm doing.
> 
> Royal Ascot this week, 5 horse accumulator on - £10. if they all come in, will return £45,000. here's fking hoping lol


Post that sheet up neegrow!


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

Are people just using all the sign up bonuses or are there other ways to maximise profits?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

smash said:


> Are people just using all the sign up bonuses or are there other ways to maximise profits?


There's lots of daily offers etc


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Has anyone been under or over laying the free bets?

I've got 4 free bets due in tomorrow so I'm gonna try underlying some.

For anyone who doesn't know what this is..... Use the advances options on the lay calculator


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

That's like a whole new world for me :confused1:


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

is there a free way to find out reload offers like finding signup offers, so I dont have to sign up to premium on PA or another site?


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Fortis said:


> is there a free way to find out reload offers like finding signup offers, so I dont have to sign up to premium on PA or another site?


you getting loads of free money, stop being a tight **** and sign up


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

also if anyone needs a spreadsheet PM me I found a good one and altered it to suit my needs


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Has anyone been doing this long term? I mean im not talking about making a career out of it lol but just keen to see if this is a realistic long term extra income, And if so why isnt everyone doing it?

Whats the best site to sign up to?


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Dizzeee said:


> Has anyone been doing this long term? I mean im not talking about making a career out of it lol but just keen to see if this is a realistic long term extra income, And if so why isnt everyone doing it?
> 
> Whats the best site to sign up to?


check out Profit Accumulator, 2 free bets will make you about £30 if you like sign up and theres hundreds of bets with step-by-step guides. I was skeptical about this, I was off work last week and earned a total of £495


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Dizzeee said:


> Has anyone been doing this long term? I mean im not talking about making a career out of it lol but just keen to see if this is a realistic long term extra income, And if so why isnt everyone doing it?
> 
> Whats the best site to sign up to?


Join Profit Accumulator


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Fortunatus said:


> check out Profit Accumulator, 2 free bets will make you about £30 if you like sign up and theres hundreds of bets with step-by-step guides. I was skeptical about this, I was off work last week and earned a total of £495


I will have a look when I get home. Thanks

can I do it from my tablet?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Dizzeee said:


> I will have a look when I get home. Thanks
> 
> can I do it from my tablet?


You can but I find myself on live chat frequently so a tablet would be a hindrance but not a problem


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

sneeky_dave said:


> You can but I find myself on live chat frequently so a tablet would be a hindrance but not a problem


How come you are on live chats so often?


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Just read the thread, defo going to have a go at this tonight.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Just signed up to Profit Accumulator, shocked at how many offers there are to sign up to. :bounce:


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> You can but I find myself on live chat frequently so a tablet would be a hindrance but not a problem


yeh how come buddy im intrigued


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Dizzeee said:


> How come you are on live chats so often?





Fortis said:


> yeh how come buddy im intrigued


Some sites are just a ball ache to get your free bet. Some sites give the bet instantly, others seem to need prompting etc

All my questions have been sorted easily...... Even if they do type painfully slow


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Fortis said:


> Just signed up to Profit Accumulator, shocked at how many offers there are to sign up to. :bounce:


Worth doing?


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

just signed up to PA

done the coral free bet etc... but at the moment horses are the only thing that PA is showing with the amount to bet / lay etc... there doesn't seem to be enough money already in the pot for the lays so bet is unmatched.

whats the best thing to do here? I watched the videos about changing the odds etc... but its a bit confusing! best to stick to footy due to more money involved for lays to be matched? cheers


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

dalboy said:


> just signed up to PA
> 
> done the coral free bet etc... but at the moment horses are the only thing that PA is showing with the amount to bet / lay etc... there doesn't seem to be enough money already in the pot for the lays so bet is unmatched.
> 
> whats the best thing to do here? I watched the videos about changing the odds etc... but its a bit confusing! best to stick to footy due to more money involved for lays to be matched? cheers


I've had partial unmatched unfortunately. Then odds start changing :/

Just a case of keeping the stake and liability about the same and accepting you might be +/- a quid or two.

I agree with waiting for football or tennis really.

I've been trying the advanced options with some success. Worth a look into


----------



## smash (Jul 23, 2013)

dalboy said:


> just signed up to PA
> 
> done the coral free bet etc... but at the moment horses are the only thing that PA is showing with the amount to bet / lay etc... there doesn't seem to be enough money already in the pot for the lays so bet is unmatched.
> 
> whats the best thing to do here? I watched the videos about changing the odds etc... but its a bit confusing! best to stick to footy due to more money involved for lays to be matched? cheers


I've had a couple of lay bets unmatched, but after leaving it to see what happens they end up getting matched.

The horses are just as good as football to do I think


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> I've had partial unmatched unfortunately. Then odds start changing :/
> 
> Just a case of keeping the stake and liability about the same and accepting you might be +/- a quid or two.
> 
> ...


nah horses is fine to do them, just have to find a match


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> nah horses is fine to do them, just have to find a match


The odds change quickly with horses..... I've had things part match then odds change :/


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeh same if you get one matches and unmatched if you leave it eventually it should go back to how you want it but odds do change so keep an eye out. Also if you're betting on horse bet on a horse that happening the day after as I don't think they change like they do on the day


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Fortis said:


> Yeh same if you get one matches and unmatched if you leave it eventually it should go back to how you want it but odds do change so keep an eye out. Also if you're betting on horse bet on a horse that happening the day after as I don't think they change like they do on the day


But but but but I wanna bet straight away haha


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> But but but but I wanna bet straight away haha


haha try tennis


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

so when laying on betfair, if you are doing horses and you can see there isn't much money in the market, do you make sure the liability amount in the calculator is covered in the lay (underneath the lay decimal) or does it not matter? I assumed that the unmatched bet is because the liability (what you may lose) hasn't been matched?


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> The odds change quickly with horses..... I've had things part match then odds change :/


yeh got to be quick and always make sure theres enough money in the market


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Interested in what kind of odds people usually put on their lay bets for the free bet. The guy at PA recommends not to go above 10, what does everyone here do? Also which is the best method to deposit and withdraw once youve signed up with a debit/credit card?


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Yeh I usually withdraw as soon as the bet has settled tbh, would rather betfair win every time so I can build a good balance up on that and just use my bank money for the deposit on the backing bookie.

Some are a pain in the **** if you have to roll over.


----------



## josh__21 (Jun 24, 2010)

Is there a way to carry on making money once you used all the sign up offers


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

josh__21 said:


> Is there a way to carry on making money once you used all the sign up offers


Sign up as some one else..


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

noongains said:


> Sign up as some one else..


If you've got bank accounts in different names yea


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Got my free £20 skybet bet tonight but their odds are rubbish tonight, nothing at 4 or above


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

The difference between odds of 2 and 8 would only mean a profit difference of maybe £1.50 but a lay difference of probably £80.

Depends if you think it's worth it


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Fortis said:


> Yeh I usually withdraw as soon as the bet has settled tbh, would rather betfair win every time so I can build a good balance up on that and just use my bank money for the deposit on the backing bookie.
> 
> Some are a pain in the **** if you have to roll over.


how did you get on with the spreadsheet of any use?


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

josh__21 said:


> Is there a way to carry on making money once you used all the sign up offers


reload offers the list is as long as my arm


----------



## josh__21 (Jun 24, 2010)

Fortunatus said:


> reload offers the list is as long as my arm


Were do you find reload offers


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

assuming your a platinum member on PA they are underneath the signup offers


----------



## josh__21 (Jun 24, 2010)

Am not a member is it worth signing up to evwn if you donw most of aign up offers


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

Bit of a strange one here guys, made a £20 free bet on skybet and the horse ended up being a non runner so sky have given me my free bet back, but betfair appear to have paid out on the lay bet, has this happened to anyone else before, what do i do?


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

dmsknk said:


> Bit of a strange one here guys, made a £20 free bet on skybet and the horse ended up being a non runner so sky have given me my free bet back, but betfair appear to have paid out on the lay bet, has this happened to anyone else before, what do i do?


Thats a good thing isnt it? Just find something else to bet with the skybet money


----------



## dmsknk (Apr 23, 2015)

dann19900 said:


> Thats a good thing isnt it? Just find something else to bet with the skybet money


Its very good, I'm just weary of betfair taking the money back.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

dmsknk said:


> Bit of a strange one here guys, made a £20 free bet on skybet and the horse ended up being a non runner so sky have given me my free bet back, but betfair appear to have paid out on the lay bet, has this happened to anyone else before, what do i do?


is a strange one, I had a none runner last week but got both my lay and back money back.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Just received this email from bet bright:

We are contacting you in relation to your latest withdrawal from BetBright .

Having processed the payment our payment provider has advised ourselves it has failed. This is an unusual and isolated occurrence however, we must ensure you receive your

funds without delay. For this reason we kindly ask you to send your bank details so we can transfer the funds directly to you.

Please note, we require the international version of your bank details as we are based in Ireland. Below is what we require:

- IBAN (International bank account number)

- BIC (International sort code)

Your bank will have these details readily available and they also appear on most bank statements.

Our sincerest apologies for any inconvenience caused however this is now the only option left open to us to send you your funds.

We thank you for your cooperation.

Kind regards,

BetBright Security

cid:[email protected]

Tel (UK): 0845 3996 570

Tel (Intl): +44 845 3996 570

Email: [email protected]

Hours: 8am - 12am daily

BetBright, Heather House, Heather Road, Sandyford, Dublin 18, Ireland.

What do I do?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

dmsknk said:


> Its very good, I'm just weary of betfair taking the money back.


The lay bet just means anything but a win really and your horse didn't win



Fortis said:


> Just received this email from bet bright:
> 
> We are contacting you in relation to your latest withdrawal from BetBright .
> 
> ...


Log in, use the live chat so you know it's legit


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

It's legit as I I emailed their support team. Does anyone know where I can find these details


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Fortis said:


> It's legit as I I emailed their support team. Does anyone know where I can find these details


Ask your bank


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

sneeky_dave said:


> Ask your bank


sorted it out buddy, did it over live chat. The reason they cant send money to maestro is because they're based in Ireland not the U.K.

that £300 back in the bank now :thumb:


----------



## DaveyHench (Jul 15, 2015)

Boom £190 in one day this is amazing! I literally would think this matched betting was a scam if I hadn't read this - thanks guys! btw I found a website (professor-profit.co.uk) with the matched software and calculator + instructions etc for 12.99, quite a bit cheaper than that other one.


----------



## wazmiester (Mar 2, 2015)

how can i open duplicate accounts using the same credit card deposits


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

> how can i open duplicate accounts using the same credit card deposits


Change your name


----------



## wazmiester (Mar 2, 2015)

Dont work mate coz the cards match up


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

> Dont work mate coz the cards match up


You get issued a new card. I've done it mate, got 2 bank accounts in 2 different names


----------



## Dr Longrod (Apr 28, 2015)

Edit: Wrong Forum


----------



## boxer_ (Jul 25, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> wazmiester said:
> 
> 
> > how can i open duplicate accounts using the same credit card deposits
> ...


 can you multi account with the same debit card you used on your main?


----------



## boxer_ (Jul 25, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> wazmiester said:
> 
> 
> > Dont work mate coz the cards match up
> ...


 2 different names but same address though?


----------

